# Redland Bay Fish Change Their Mind



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

went down to redland bay with brock 200 sunday morning and out amonst the mangroves on a falling tide and really we were targetting flatties.
didnt get one as good as reds though.

still plenty of action with some good and some small bream.
brock was catching bream as well on his sx40 and sx45 and caught a really good bream about 34 on an mx45 (i think thats what its called)
he also got a good 45 tailor right next to his kayak on the little sx.

BUT the surprising thing after 2 trips where all my bream were caught on the gold scorp and only flathead on the pink.
on this trip every bream (about 9) were caught on the pink. a small flatty was taken on the gold scorp and a good 58 flattie on the pink.(both lures were in the water on identical rigs the whole time and only trolled}, no casting and i tried to give them equal times on the mangrove/shallower side of the yak.

now i think there is an important lesson here . if youre not doing any good after a reasonable time in what looks like fishy water CHANGE SOMETHING. fish are obviously fickle and what works one day may not work the next. confusing hey.

cheers pete


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

a few more


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

thats what i love about fishing, your never garanteed you've got all worked out!!
the last pic of the flattie looks like a good one.

cheers, shappy


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Great looking flattie in that last picture  Looks like a fun day


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Great catches, hey Grinner can you teach me how to handle flatties, last 2 times ive got spiked, actually thinking about getting some grippers to save my embarrassment


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Well done Grinner ,by the look of the pics the day was very injoyable and thats good advice about changing things around if the fishes are bit scarce ,it works for me, not all the time but can mean the diffrence between doughnuts and a bit of fish for tea 

cheers cruiser


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

grinner did you forget your glove?nice work guys
cheers scott


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

warren63 said:


> Great catches, hey Grinner can you teach me how to handle flatties, last 2 times ive got spiked, actually thinking about getting some grippers to save my embarrassment


Warren - it sounds X rated but gripping them with your thumb on their bum puts most flatties into a docile mood and saves you from getting spiked  They're probably too busy wondering what's coming next????? :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

warren i find if you grip them just under the belly theyre ok. flatties are slippery customers though and a few make an exit before the photo. if you grab em down there the spikes cant reach you.

clarkey i actually had the glove on but the treble went thru it and into my finger, you can see the old brown glove dangling from the lure in the bottom pic


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

AJD said:


> but gripping them with your thumb on their bum puts most flatties into a docile mood and saves you from getting spiked


Good advice it is a real old trick....always flick them over with the pectoral fin if possible and then thumb on the freckle and they just stop wriggling


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice flathead but why do you have the lure in your mouth?  Good to see fish accepting your offerings


----------



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

I've just gone out and bought 10 new bream lures, all coloured gold.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXrnbSQAABHXgAAQQAMBoBAAP/+eoCAAdBqZNDUxMIaA0Ip7Qo0GnqAabU0QjLQOKUskkuiqz4kysF6UpxU21djvDwC9UOQNs5QFBMz4dRzlqE+ij4MMu8VSOMr64KLZmg3YdSozlA16+Q2x6pSbLjkknZ6NghaPAHxXzeMvxdyRThQkHrnbSQA=


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

macca , its interesting that raby bay fish liked the gold, obviously a posh area down there.

mate if i had to suggest a strategy it would be this.. start off with maybe a pink minnow and a pumpkinseed gulp.
if one isnt producing (ie whichever is a flop) change to a blade or a pearl watermelon and then rotate thru your entire lure and plastic selection.

i think in the past i have tended to use what worked last time and my observations are telling me what worked last week may not work this week. now the big question is WHY.
i suspect in different places and at different phases of the tide the fish are locked in on different targets.

(sort of like you are locked in on weetbix at 6am and steak and vege at 6pm )

cheers pete


----------



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

grinner said:


> (sort of like you are locked in on weetbix at 6am and steak and vege at 6pm )


I love the analogy. And I think what you are saying is that cheaper lures work in the morning and expensive ones work around dusk. :?

Here's the spanner! I bought a lure from Budds tackle and the bloke at the shop assured me that it was a bream magnet. What colour was it?

BLUE

You reckon this would work around lunch time; like sangers for me?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2009)

Well done it looks like it was a great day out


----------

